# Pinocchio Paph



## kanobile (Apr 10, 2020)

Hi all,

I'm a newbie here but a long time lover and carer of Paphiopedilum orchid plants. I bought a Pinocchio Paph. plant last February and its been flowering since then nonstop. It's currently on it's 14th bloom with no end in sight. Is this normal for this variety of Paph?? Ive never had one that blooms likes this!!! 

Thanks for any info

Kanobile


----------



## Marley (Apr 11, 2020)

Yes it is normal and you are obviously doing a good job!


----------

